# Nikolay'a Bubbles



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Nikolay told me I could use some of his pics for something I am working on. I don't know how many of you have looked through them, but I thought this one was pretty cool. Must have been hard to catch the bubble without it blurring and just as it lifted off the leaf.

http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/visual/DSCN2906_1_net.html

Ben


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you Ben!

I hope these old pictures don't make too many people sick of seeing them, haha

Actually those bubbles where just hanging there completely static. I looked to see if any algae are holding them down but there was nothing visible. I think really tiny algae threads must have held them down, what else.

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very cool pictures, thanks for sharing them! Now if I could just get my plants to do that.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Now if I could just get my plants to do that.


I honestly don't think you will ever be able to get your plants to take pictures as good as Nikolay. The weight of the camera alone would probably crush them and it won't work under water anyway. ](*,) =P~

Phil, send me directions to the new Fintastic. You can start me at the old one or somewhere else easy.

Ben


----------

